# I used ceiling paint instead of primer by mistake



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

If you completely got the glue off the wall, nothing will happen at all. You can topcoat with the proper paint of your choice, no need to even prime. If you failed to get the all the glue off, the paint won't hold. If this is the case scrape off the failing paint, topcoat with Gardz, prime, and then topcoat.

SirWired


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

The ceiling paint will eventually migrate to the ceiling because that's where it wants to be.......


----------



## SOCCERDAD (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Sirwired, that's what I did and it should be fine then.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

If you *completely* got the glue off the wall, :yes:nothing will happen at all.


----------

